# Help Needed Please



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

I live in Sharm and the company that owns the complex that I live on have decided to put up water by 25% and electricity by 30% - no consultation or anything they have just retrospectively applied it from the beginning of the charging period.

My questions are these

1. Is it legal to just put up the prices such a huge amount?
2. Is it legal to just put up the prices without warning?

and

they are threatening to cut both my water and electricity unless I pay at these new rates and someone has suggested that they think that that too is illegal - does anyone know whether that is true or not?

Any help and advice gratefully accepted


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello

I believe they could do that. I used to live at the Royal Oasis and they didn't have government meters for us and the rates went every month. I had a electric meter outside me flat so I could see the readings but they still charged me their own rate. I also asked to see the water meter and I started to monitor them. It was still no use, so I moved out. It's better to move to a compound where they will tell you upfront is you have government readings. I get my electric bill from the government fellow. FYI my last month electric was only 51 LE water was 187LE. My water is not government but I complained after the first two months with bill over 300 LE. Good luck.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Electricity prices have gone up.. you are now charged extra if you go over a certain unit so the electric company is now delaying reading the meters so that they can charge the extra.. make sure you meter is read every month.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

I think the answer to all the questions is yes - aprt form the one where do they have to inform you -the snwer is no!!!
Yes they can out up the prices without warning and yes they can cut you off.

We have british friends who live in a villa - and one time the guy came - they were away and when they got back they had cut them off by entering the maind fuse box and pulling the main fuse - basically 'cutting them off'.

DIfferent rules apply here with regards to informing people of changes. Any new rules / charges are just put into effect and charged straight away!!

ANd unfortunately - unless you like to go unwashed and live by candlelight (romantic?0 then really you have no choice


----------

